# Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben



## rhyn2012 (26. Januar 2014)

*Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Hallo PCGH Team.

Generell bin ich sehr zufrieden mit eurem Heft, ich lese es sogar sehr gerne. Leider viel zu schnell so das ich die restlichen ~ 3 Wochen dann sehnsüchtig aufs neue Heft warte 


Ich wollte mal etwas vorschlagen, und zwar währe es super, wenn ihr ein Poster in diePCGH-Print Ausgaben mit geben würdet.

Entweder Game Poster oder auch für die Hardware Fans unter uns, Poster die die Hardware betonen. So als Fan würd man sich sicher freuen, nen Fettes AMD oder Intel Poster einrahmen zu können 

Natürlich auch alles andere an Postern.


Ansonsten macht einfach weiter so bisher, die Artikel sind zumeist sehr lehrreich und gefallen mir jedesmal wieder aufs Neue 


Mit besten Grüßen

Jürgen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Papierverschwendung. Dann doch lieber in unregelmäßigen Abständen eine Edition mit zb Schlüsselband, Aufnäher or what else. So wie vor längerer Zeit der Schraubendreher


----------



## rhyn2012 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Hast eigentlich recht Bakterie, das würde mir sogar noch wesentlich besser gefallen 

P.s. Muss aber schon länger her sein, die letzten drei Jahre lag doch nichts derartiges bei..


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Papierverschwendung. Dann doch lieber in unregelmäßigen Abständen eine Edition mit zb Schlüsselband, Aufnäher or what else. So wie vor längerer Zeit der Schraubendreher



Ja da wäre ich auch dafür.

Etwas nützliches was man beim pc bauen modden etc. verwenden kann.

Mfg


----------



## rhyn2012 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

dafür müsste die PCGH aber etwas teurer werden, damit die Umkosten gedeckt währen. Sagen wir mal so 50 Cent pro Ausgabe und jeder 3. z.B. sollte etwas beiligen, würde mich dann nicht stören


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Das die Premium Ausgabe 12 / 2011 wo der Schraubendreher dabei war


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Bei den Premium-Ausgaben gab es natürlich Spielraum für derartige Beilagen, da aufgrund des höheren Kaufpreises regelmäßig ein Budget zur Verfügung stand, mit dem sich Extras einkaufen ließen. Aufgrund der hohen Stückzahlen stellen nämlich selbst Beilagen im Cent-Bereich schnell fünfstellige Mehrkosten dar - man darf dabei nicht vergessen, dass die Beilage ins Heft kommen und das Ganze für den Versand geeignet verpackt sein muss. Extras für die reguläre Ausgabe müssen daher realistisch gesehen direkt gegenfinanziert werden. Das ist meistens schwierig und daher leider relativ selten zu realisieren. Trotzdem beschäftigen wir uns natürlich mit dem Thema und halten Augen und Ohren offen.


----------



## Gast20160706 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Poster klingt gut für mich!


----------



## XyZaaH (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Also ein Poster würde auch ich wirklich begrüßen.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Ts,ts,ts....ihr wollt doch alle nur die Yps-Hefte respektive die Gimmicks daraus zurück...


----------



## Tommi1 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Jaja...
Jeden Monat ein Stück von einem PI (oder wie diese niedlichen kleinen PCs heißen) zum zusammenbauen....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Oder einen Starschnitt a la Bravo von den Kommandanten des Forums


----------



## Elipses (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

ich bezahl auch 20 cent mehr pro ausgabe, wenn ihr poster mitschickt


----------



## marvinj (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Hätte auch nix gegen Poster. Könnt ihr ja exlusiv machen, sodass ihr keuíne Verluste habt, und diese Ausgaben dann halt 50ct teuere macht. Hardwareposter oder auch Games sind gerne willkommen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Und wie soll das bei den Abonnenten laufen, sollen die nachzünden?


----------



## MyArt (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Gute Hardwareposter würden mich wohl auch wieder zum Kauf der Print bringen..


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Erfahrungsgemäß erwartet ein Großteil der Leser einen langfristig stabilen Preis, einmalige Aufpreise sorgen für Verwirrung ("Wird PCGH jetzt teurer?") oder Unmut ("Wieso soll ich einen Aufpreis für ein Poster zahlen, das ich nicht will?"). Das möchten wir euch Lesern und uns gerne - Achtung Wortspiel  - ersparen.

Realistischer ist eine Zusammenarbeit mit einem Hardware-Hersteller oder Spiele-Publisher. Daher wäre es auch mal interessant zu erfahren, welche Art von Postermotiv ihr euch überhaupt wünscht - ihr hängt euch schließlich sicherlich kein großformatiges Papier an die Wand, nur weil es bedruckt ist.


----------



## debalz (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Die Community kann ja auch Vorschläge einreichen, z.B. Fotos von Hardware, HiResScreenshots, ... der beste wird dann per Umfrage ausgewählt und als Poster der Print beigelegt.


----------



## Chakka_cor (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Ich fände bei Postern z.B. aktuelle Spieletitel und deren Logos gut oder bei Hardware z.B. das aktuelle Falggschiff eines Herstellers oder ein gut gestaltetes Logo.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Vielleicht bekommt Ihr auch eine Druckfreigabe für den einen oder anderen Edel-PC aus dem Forum oder hier von  MILLION-DOLLAR-PC [MDPC] | the world's most beautiful computer systems


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Den Bauplan von dem Todesstern? Dazu das 1. Bauteil, eine Madenschraube für die Visiereinrichtung . Dann doch lieber eine Umfrage für einen Merchandisingartikel den man so ordern könnte.


----------



## BikeRider (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ich habe einen Vorschlag für komende PCGH Print Ausgaben*

Ein PCGH-Anhänger für alle Abonnenten würde ich toll finden.


----------

